# Boston area



## AIRIC (Oct 6, 2005)

I have a few days before I head down to Boston. Any ideas for some good locations to shoot? I plan to visit Cape Cod and Plymoth Rock but what else. There is not many if any aviation museums in the area so I will be looking for lots of scenery. We plan  to head in-land after a few days to Amhurst to visit family then on to Rhinebeck, NY for an airshow next weekend.

Eric


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 6, 2005)

I visited my brother up in Boston for his graduation... it's an AWESOME city!!!
I really loved visiting there, especially deep in the city and the coast.  We stayed at the naval base and rented a house that was right near the water... we had no idea it would be that nice either!
Have a good time! :thumbup:


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 6, 2005)

Just added a tour of Fenway park to my list of must dos. Don't think I can afford two play-off ticekts though.

Eric


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 6, 2005)

We were in Boston last year and it sure is a great place!

- The Boston Harbor and Long Wharf - for views of the Boston skyline 
- Harvard Square 
- Faneuil Hall marketplace 
- Boston Common

I'm sure our members from Boston will give you better leads than the typical touristy ones. 

Don't forget to take the subways.

Here is a link that I just found at pnet.


----------



## Alison (Oct 6, 2005)

I know I'm weird, but I've always thought the Boston Library was really cool :thumbsup: I was going to suggest a game at Fenway but with the playoffs...uh, no. A tour will be cool though! Faneuil Hall is great and that would be a must see on my list. The Museaum of Science is also a great stop. Enjoy your visit and I'll look forward to seeing the pictures!


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 6, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> I know I'm weird, but I've always thought the Boston Library was really cool :thumbsup:


I wanted to go there soooooo bad while I was in Boston... But I think it was closed for renovations the DAY I was there...


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 7, 2005)

The only time I was in Boston was for my college Clarinet audition, and the 23" blizzard blew through while I was in the audition room...  We were stuck there for a 4 days at the airport Holliday Inn.  Great city, have fun


----------



## dirtnapper (Dec 12, 2005)

Lots to do...walk the streets, weather permitting....North End, Beacon Hill, along the Charles....  Museum of Fine Arts, Science Musuem... Copely Square area, the Mother Church behind the Pru Ctr...lots of places to shoot.

Opps, did not notice the date ....you may have come and gone by now!  Hope you enjoyed our town!


----------



## digital flower (Dec 14, 2005)

AIRIC said:
			
		

> There is not many if any aviation museums in the area so I will be looking for lots of scenery.
> Eric



Maybe next time you could visit here:

New England Air Museum


----------



## AIRIC (Dec 19, 2005)

digital flower pictures said:
			
		

> Maybe next time you could visit here:
> 
> New England Air Museum




I made a valiant effort to get there and spent 3 hours on the interstate that was washed out. They have a rare Burnelli Flying Wing from the 40s that was built in Canada I desperately wanted to get some photos of. 

Eric


----------



## guajero (Dec 20, 2005)

AIRIC said:
			
		

> I have a few days before I head down to Boston. Any ideas for some good locations to shoot? I plan to visit Cape Cod and Plymoth Rock but what else. There is not many if any aviation museums in the area so I will be looking for lots of scenery. We plan to head in-land after a few days to Amhurst to visit family then on to Rhinebeck, NY for an airshow next weekend.
> 
> Eric


Along the MA/NH/RI coast there are a bunch of abandoned military installations and the like. Some of them are really cool, Portsmouth NH has a few that quite beautiful. They make for great subject matter because they are usually very close to highly developed areas with very expensive realestate. The best one in NH fort stark is a state park and right next to million dollar homes. 

Gordon


----------



## Eightball Walker (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice, I spend my summers on the cape and have several good night shots of Plymouth Rock.  If you get the chance, there's tons of good spots down the south shore of RI.  Nice beaches and lighthouses and such...


----------



## AIRIC (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I plan to head back that way over the next year and hope for better weather then last time.

Eric


----------



## PixelPerfect (Sep 24, 2006)

I live in Boston! yay! haha
And YAY! for Fenway tours.
I go to school in Kenmore SQ..
anyway...
The aborteaum in Jamica Plain (right outside of the city) is awesome.
Its a tree sancuary taken care of by harvard! and its free!!

The Science Museam has an amazing BODY WORLDS thing going on right now. Real bodies you can look at their muscles and stuff.

If you have any questions about the city let me know


----------



## Unimaxium (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey! I'm in Boston too!


----------



## Corry (Sep 27, 2006)

Pssst! This thread is a year old!


----------



## ShandaLear (Sep 27, 2006)

LOL I guess the shots are either done or didn't work out... hope AIRIC didn't waste time on Plymouth Rock.  It's not only NOT the actual rock... which would be under water now if it were in Plymouth to begin with, but it's actually in Provincetown (and under water)... but the not-really-the-actual-rock is just... a rock at the bottom of a big fenced off hole like an old well.

Perhaps the most disappointing tourist attraction in the universe.


----------

